# Sauerei am Schönberger Strand



## Daniel-93

Die alljährliche Sauerei am Schönberger-Strand.  

Jedes Jahr gibt die Gemeinde Schönberg Unmengen an Geld für diese Aktion aus.



 



Für uns Brandungsangler ist das natürlich der reinste Horror unsrer Meinung nach.

  Wir haben nach dieser Aktion früher nie etwas gefangen, es dauert immer ein weile bis alles wieder seinen alten Lauf nimmt  (Unser Persönlicher Eindruck).


So und jetzt zu euch!

Was haltet ihr von dem  ganzen spektakel? 

Und würdet ihr jetzt zum Schönberger Strand zum Brandungsangeln fahren?


Thema by
*Fischiii-93* und *prime caster 01*


----------



## jkc

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*

Hi, kann Dir zu Deiner Fragestellung leider nichts sagen, da ich vom Brandungsangeln nicht die Spur einer Ahnung habe. Aber was zu Teufel machen die da?

Grüße JK


----------



## Daniel-93

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, kann Dir zu Deiner Fragestellung leider nichts sagen, da ich vom Brandungsangeln nicht die Spur einer Ahnung habe. Aber was zu Teufel machen die da?
> 
> Grüße JK




Die Fahren mit Baggern ca.40-60m ins Wasser und holen Sand aus dem Wasser um den Strand wieder aufzufüllen.

Im laufe des Winter wird immer und immer mehr sand vom Strand weg gespült haubtsächlich wenn Sturm ist.

Deswegen diese ganze Aktion.


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*

Sei als Brandungsangler doch froh das der Strand da nicht versandet ! 
Wenn die da so weit rein fahren können scheint es sehr flach zu sein.


----------



## Daniel-93

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*



marioschreiber schrieb:


> Sei als Brandungsangler doch froh das der Strand da nicht versandet !
> Wenn die da so weit rein fahren können scheint es sehr flach zu sein.




Ja gut recht hast du schon aber ich finde das ganze einfach nur Nervig.


----------



## prime caster 01

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*

es macht eifach keinen sinn das terarter kostet nin haufen gelt für nichts
in ein bis zwei wochen is der ganze sang der aus dem wasser gehold wurde eh wieder wech und es ist nicht grade schön für die wattwürmer die ich mir da hollen wollte


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> es macht eifach keinen sinn das terarter kostet nin haufen gelt für nichts
> in ein bis zwei wochen is der ganze sang der aus dem wasser gehold wurde eh wieder wech und es ist nicht grade schön für die wattwürmer die ich mir da hollen wollte



Hä?|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Taxidermist

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*



> es macht eifach keinen sinn das terarter kostet nin haufen gelt für nichts
> in ein bis zwei wochen is der ganze sang der aus dem wasser gehold wurde  eh wieder wech und es ist nicht grade schön für die wattwürmer die ich  mir da hollen wollte



Gibt es dafür auch eine Übersetzung und vielleicht noch ein paar Satzzeichen?

Jürgen


----------



## Micha85

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*

Das es 'nervig' ist kann ich nachvollziehen. Das ist ne Fahrbahndeckenerneuerung aber auch... 

Bringt die ganze Nummer denn was? Mal abgesehen von der ein oder anderen Reportage habe ich da keine Eckdaten zu.


----------



## Franky

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*

Ich gestehe von der Situation vor Ort keinen Plan zu haben, aber wenn Bagger 40 - 60 m in die Ostsee fahren können, muss es da extrem flach sein. Ausserdem wird diese Aktion mit Sicherheit dem Küstenschutz dienen, was wiederum Deinem trockenen Popo dient...  Ich wäre demnach auch eher froh darüber, anstatt mich wegen ein paar Tagen "Angelausfall" zu beschweren (oder wegen einem Dutzend Wattis....................)


----------



## Daniel-93

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*



Micha85 schrieb:


> Das es 'nervig' ist kann ich nachvollziehen. Das ist ne Fahrbahndeckenerneuerung aber auch...
> 
> Bringt die ganze Nummer denn was? Mal abgesehen von der ein oder anderen Reportage habe ich da keine Eckdaten zu.




Also ich verstehe nicht ganz was du genau meinst.:c


----------



## Micha85

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> es macht eifach keinen sinn das terarter kostet nin haufen gelt für nichts
> in ein bis zwei wochen is der ganze sang der aus dem wasser gehold wurde eh wieder wech und es ist nicht grade schön für die wattwürmer die ich mir da hollen wollte



Rechtschreibung ist Freeware. Nicht zu verwechseln mit open source.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> es macht eifach keinen sinn das terarter kostet nin haufen gelt für nichts
> in ein bis zwei wochen is der ganze sang der aus dem wasser gehold wurde eh wieder wech und es ist nicht grade schön für die wattwürmer die ich mir da hollen wollte



Mit 18 Jahren sollte man schon ein paar Wörter schreiben können die die Mitleser auch verstehen können. 
Zum Thema, ich denke hier geht es um Küstenschutz und der muß nun mal sein.


----------



## Daniel-93

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*

Macht irgendwie sinn wegen dem Küstenschutz. 

Hätte ich ja eigendlich auch drauf kommen müssen.|kopfkrat


----------



## Micha85

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*

Will sagen: wird das ganze gemacht damit der Sand der sonst im Wasser liegt jetzt mal für 2 Wochen Landgang kriegt und dann wieder weggespült wird oder sorgt diese Aktion dafür das es auch in 20 Jahren noch Strand gibt?! 
Ich erinnere mich an eine Doku in der ähnliche Aktionen durchgeführt wurden weil die Insel (ich weiss nicht mehr welche) jedes Jahr ein wenig kleiner wurde und dem sollte mit derartigen Aktionen entgegengewirkt werden.

Daher die Frage: ist es dort genauso oder soll da nur den Touris ein hübscher Strand mit frischem Sand geboten werden?


----------



## prime caster 01

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*

ganz toll


----------



## Daniel-93

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*



Micha85 schrieb:


> Will sagen: wird das ganze gemacht damit der Sand der sonst im Wasser liegt jetzt mal für 2 Wochen Landgang kriegt und dann wieder weggespült wird oder sorgt diese Aktion dafür das es auch in 20 Jahren noch Strand gibt?!
> Ich erinnere mich an eine Doku in der ähnliche Aktionen durchgeführt wurden weil die Insel (ich weiss nicht mehr welche) jedes Jahr ein wenig kleiner wurde und dem sollte mit derartigen Aktionen entgegengewirkt werden.
> 
> Daher die Frage: ist es dort genauso oder soll da nur den Touris ein hübscher Strand mit frischem Sand geboten werden?




Gute Frage aber ich denke mal beides macht davon sinn oder meinst du nicht?

Die Küste (Der Strand) hat von dem ganzen was und die Urlauber natürlich auch.


----------



## Micha85

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*

Das man Leuten die, nur zum Spass, jede Menge Geld im Ort lassen was bieten muss steht ausser Frage. Aber hier gehts ja ums Angeln. #6
Und ob Küstenschutz an der Stelle Sinnig ist kann ich nicht beurteilen. (Ich weiss grade nichtmal ob wir hier über Nord- oder Ostsee reden  ) 
Aber wenn der Bagger dafür sorgt das man da in 20 Jahren noch Angeln kann würd ich die 2 Wochen Ausfall hinnehmen.
 (Vielleicht schaff ichs in 20 Jahren auch mal in die Brandung)


----------



## kerasounta

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*

Leute das muss gemacht werden...

wenn die das 3 jahre in Folge niht machen ...wird es wohl keinen Strandgeben auf dem man sich breit machen kann..


die Badesaison fängt in 2 monaten an...
denke das die schon wissen was die machen......

das die Fische verschreckt sin kann gut sein...

denke aber das die bald wieder fit sind


----------



## Franky D

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*

ich denke auch das, dass ganze für den küstenschutz und dem erhalt des strandes dient, dafür hast du aber bald vlt neue rinnen wo sich die fische aufhalten um dort auf nahrungssuche zu gehen und mal ganz ehrlich, es gibt nich nur diesen einen strand zum fischen an der küste oder? klar hat auch jeder seinen lieblings oder hausstrand 
und ein stellungswechsel bringt auch ab und an grund zu neuer erkenntniss


----------



## Daniel-93

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*



Micha85 schrieb:


> Das man Leuten die, nur zum Spass, jede Menge Geld im Ort lassen was bieten muss steht ausser Frage. Aber hier gehts ja ums Angeln. #6
> Und ob Küstenschutz an der Stelle Sinnig ist kann ich nicht beurteilen. (Ich weiss grade nichtmal ob wir hier über Nord- oder Ostsee reden  )
> Aber wenn der Bagger dafür sorgt das man da in 20 Jahren noch Angeln kann würd ich die 2 Wochen Ausfall hinnehmen.
> (Vielleicht schaff ichs in 20 Jahren auch mal in die Brandung)




Es handelt sich hier um einen Ostsee Strand.

Fals du es in den nächsten 20 Jahren mal an die Ostsee schaffen solltest kannst du dich gerne bei mir melden.:q


----------



## Micha85

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*

Läuft. :m


----------



## prime caster 01

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*

nochma zur info die machen nicht den gazen strand sondern nur da wo immer viele baden 

so die stellen wo die nicht gebagert haben fängt man eifach besser is numa so


----------



## Daniel-93

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> nochma zur info die machen nicht den gazen strand sondern nur da wo immer viele baden
> 
> so die stellen wo die nicht gebagert haben fängt man eifach besser is numa so




Tom das stimmt nicht ganz.

Die fangen bei uns am Schönberger Strand an und ziehen das in einem Stück bis nach Kalifornien durch bis zum ende vom Campingplatz (Dackelweg)


----------



## Lorenz

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*

Was passiert denn mit dem Sand wenn er nicht immer wieder zurückgekarrt wird?
Der kann sich nicht einfach komplett verkrümmeln, sondern landet irgendwo. Vielleicht im tieferen Wasser, vielleicht auch einfach nur an einer anderen Stelle,einem anderen Strand oder einer anderen Insel. Wo ist also das Problem,solange nicht irgendein spezieller Lebensraum oder Eigentum zerstört wird?
Tja, man muss den Touris halt nen Strand bieten und da der Bürgermeister (Lokalpolitiker oder wer auch immer) seinen Touri-Standort erhalten will setzt er sich halt dafür ein, dass gerade dort der Strand erhalten bleibt.  

Was u.a. auch passieren kann wenn Sand/Sediment verdriftet wird:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nehrung

Natürlichen Prozessen sollte man wenn möglich doch gewisse Freiräume halten. Sowohl was die Küsten- als auch die Fliessgewässerentwicklung angeht. Kein einfaches Thema...zumal ohne Fachkenntnis (die ich auch nicht hab)...


----------



## Spülsaumsurfer

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*

Die Küste ist nun einmal kein statisches Gebilde. Würden die Gemeinden nicht den Sand wieder vor ihren Deich legen (wie auch auf Sylt) würde dieser bei den nächsten Hochwassern eventuell beschädigt. Als Sandfang und zum Halten des Sandes wurden auch die ganzen Buhnen vom Schönberger Strand nach Westen hin angelegt. 
Diese Maßnahmen bringen natürlich die gewachsenen Strukturen und Sandflora und -Fauna vollkommen durcheinander. Sicherlich wird auch der ein oder andere Plattfisch oder andere Viecher dabei draufgehen. Würde man dies unterlassen wäre der Strand nicht weg, den gibt es solange es die Ostsee gibt. Er würd sich halt verlagern. Warscheinlich würden die Steinbuhnen hinterspült, der Deich würde langfristig aufbrechen und sich die Ostsee bei Hochwasser in das (künstlich entwässerte) Hinterland ergiessen. Letztendlich also kein Stranderhalt sondern ein Erhalt des Strandverlaufs. Wir leben eben nicht mehr in einem Naturland und die zeitweilig rückgängigen Plattfischfänge sind hier wohl zweitrangig gegenüber dem Schutz der Bettenburgen, Ferienwohnungen sowie Campingplätzen.


----------



## degl

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*

Ich kann den "Unwillen" als Brandungsangler verstehen...........doch freuts mich als "Sommerbadegast", wenn dort ab und an der feine Sand wieder aus der Ostsee zurückgeholt wird

Vermutlich gehts den Fischen genauso wie den Unseren hier an den Auen(wenn gebaggert oder das Ufer "gepflegt" wird).......nach drei Tagen sind die wieder voll da#6

gruß degl


----------



## msp

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> es macht eifach keinen sinn das terarter kostet nin haufen gelt für nichts
> in ein bis zwei wochen is der ganze sang der aus dem wasser gehold wurde eh wieder wech und es ist nicht grade schön für die wattwürmer die ich mir da hollen wollte


 

tach auch!

ich habe alles verstanden und ich glaube nicht, daß man in so einem forum über die rechtschreibkentnisse des einen oder anderen urteilen soll!
ich habe mir das abgewöhnt und ich sehe ein, daß es auch sowas wie legasthenie gibt. das ist ne anerkannte krankheit und wer sowas hat, der sollte trotzdem seinen beitrag in foren leisten dürfen.

also wer ohne fehler ist, der werfe den ersten stein.


ansonsten kann ich wenig zu den baggermaßnahmen sagen. ich freue mich allerdings schon auf meinen urlaub in kalifornien und ich mag den flach abfallenden strand!

gruß

markus


----------



## prime caster 01

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*

sehr gut makus wenigstens einer denkt vernünftig


----------



## Honeyball

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> sehr gut makus wenigstens einer denkt vernünftig





msp schrieb:


> tach auch!
> 
> ich habe alles verstanden und ich glaube nicht, daß man in so einem forum über die rechtschreibkentnisse des einen oder anderen urteilen soll!



Das sehen wir als Moderatoren grundlegend anders!!!
Der permanente Verzicht auf Satzzeichen jeglicher Art ist schlichtweg nichts anderes als bewusste Unhöflichkeit gegenüber dem Leser. 
Es gibt für mich keinerlei Veranlassung, dieses Unsitte zu tolerieren, wenn offensichtlich ist, dass nicht Unwissenheit oder eine (krankheitsbedingte) Lese-Rechtschreibschwäche die Ursache dafür ist. Und am Ende eines Satzes einen Punkt setzen, können auch Legastheniker!!!


----------



## kerasounta

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*

schliesse mich da an..

geht mir schon ne ganze Zeit aufn Zeiger...das subtile aber doch unkorrekte kritisieren vom Primecaster..und nicht nur der wird hier desöfteren kritisiert....

beschäftigt euch lieber mehr mit der Brandung und dem Angeln...oder seid Ihr Deutschlehrer..???
manche achten einfach nicht auf Rechtsschreibung oder haben so wie ich n paar defekte Tasten...

aber diese kleinkarierten Leute haste immer... mit solchen Leuten würd ich niemals angeln wollen...kann mir vorstellen das Sie auch beim Angeln alles besser wissen.... #hust und kotz#
habe in Rechtsschreibung/Orthographie immer ne 1 gehabt....aber hier interessiert mich das kein stück wie ich schreibe...
in diesem Sinne ,erstmal an die eigenen Nase fassen und sich auf das Wesentliche konzentrieren, und etwas Intelligenz beweisen....den das ist alles andere als Intelligenz....

Gruß Aki


----------



## Honeyball

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*

Das hat mit "kleinkariert" nix zu tun, wenn sich jemand durch den bewussten und rücksichtslosen Verzicht auf Satzzeichen jeglicher Art genervt und damit belästigt fühlt.

Umgekehrt ist ein solches Verhalten, wenn es den bewusst und daher absichtlich geschieht, eben schon deshalb "belästigend", weil es von Vielen so empfunden wird. Damit wird daraus ein bewusster, weil vermeidbarer, Verstoß gegen die Boardregeln, der durchaus dann auch entsprechend von uns sanktioniert wird!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*



kerasounta schrieb:


> manche achten einfach nicht auf Rechtsschreibung oder haben so wie ich n paar defekte Tasten...



Da fehlen mir die Tasten....

Wenn, so wie bei dir, etwas defekt ist, dann sei das entschuldigt!
Ansonsten hat das Gestammel, was hier zu lesen ist, meist wenig mit Legasthenie zu tun, sondern basiert einfach auf Faulheit! Und es ist eine Form von Höflichkeit und Respekt, und somit durchaus als soziale Intelligenz zu werten, daß man sich zumindest rudimentärer Grundlagen der Orthographie befleißigt, sobald man in einem öffentlichen Forum mit seinen Mitmenschen interagiert! 
Oder brabbelt ihr euch am Strand auch gegenseitig irgendwelches Kauderwelsch vor??
Gruß


----------



## kerasounta

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Das hat mit "kleinkariert" nix zu tun, wenn sich jemand durch den bewussten und rücksichtslosen Verzicht auf Satzzeichen jeglicher Art genervt und damit belästigt fühlt.
> 
> Umgekehrt ist ein solches Verhalten, wenn es den bewusst und daher absichtlich geschieht, eben schon deshalb "belästigend", weil es von Vielen so empfunden wird. Damit wird daraus ein bewusster, weil vermeidbarer, Verstoß gegen die Boardregeln, der durchaus dann auch entsprechend von uns sanktioniert wird!



Denke das macht keiner mit Absicht und Vorsatz...

und wenn es so wäre müsste man Ihm das erstmal so beweisen können..halte ich für schwieirig..

Ausserdem wäre es bei einer vorhandenen Legasthenie oder anderen Schreibschwäche eine Diskriminierung und Schikane eines Boardmitgliedes..
So sieht es eigentlich gesetzlich aus......
Belästigend empfinde ich in einem thread wenn jeder 2 Post sich auf ein Mitglied bezieht und man Ihm wegen seiner orthographisch nicht korrekten Beiträge immer wieder zusetzt und sich darüber lustig macht...
Das geht schon in Richtung Mobbing....
sorr< da gibt es Gesetze und Regeln..un vor allem gesellschaftliche Regeln and die man sich halten muss!

Mal ne Frage!was wäre denn wenn ich Ausläner bin und der eutschne sprache nicht so mächtig wie andere hier???

darf ich dann nicht posten? oder wie??

denkt mal drüber nach... ich schreibe auch in einem englischen Forum Beiträge.... und weiß das mein German School English nicht das beste ist.... #d

Kein Engländer hat sich aufgeregt und keiner beschwert oder ist mir auf die Nerven gegangen...

Es gibt manche Regeln und es gibt Anstand und das sehe ich hier leider nicht von allen Membern....
Primecaster hat sich mehrfach entschuldigt für seine Texte und seine defekte Tastatur....damit sollte es gut sein...

wenn nicht melde ich mich hier auch ab.... denn in so einem Forum möchte ich nicht Mitglied sein...

Wo ist hier die Offenheit und die tolranz....oder sollen wir jetzt allle Member die keine 200 meter werfen und unter 1,70m in ein Unterthread setzen? Tom ist 2 meter groß..habe abe rnie gelesen  das er sich über kleingewachsene lustig macht.

Vielleicht jetzt die Message verstanden !!!


----------



## Taxidermist

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*



> beschäftigt euch lieber mehr mit der Brandung und dem Angeln...oder seid Ihr Deutschlehrer..???
> manche achten einfach nicht auf Rechtsschreibung oder haben so wie ich n paar defekte Tasten...



Ich finde es respektlos, wenn man solchen Müll vorgesetzt bekommt
und sich dann beim Lesen bemühen soll, sowas auch noch zu verstehen!
Das hier ist kein Teeniechatroom sondern ein Forum!
Und wie Honeyball schon sagte, auch ein Legasteniker weiß, dass man am Ende eines Satzes zumindest einen Punkt macht und den darauffolgenden Satz großgeschrieben anfängt!
Richtig ist es, dass hier ist kein Rechtschreibclub und jeder hier macht auch Fehler, aber wenn von vorne herein klar ist, dass es dem Poster eigentlich vollkommen egal ist, ob er nun verstanden wird, oder eben nicht, so ist dies wie schon gesagt einfach respektlos den ernsthaften Nutzern dieses Forums gegenüber.
Bei deinen Post's fällt mir z.B. neben den zahlreichen Fehlern,wofür du vielleicht auch Gründe hast, auf, dass du es auch nicht für nötig hältst ein Satzzeichen zu setzen, geschweige denn Groß und Kleinschreibung
zu verwenden!
Dies hat mich auch in dem Rollenthread schon gestört, es ist einfach schwer zu lesen!
Und kauf dir einfach eine neue Tastatur wenn es daran liegt!

Jürgen


----------



## kerasounta

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich finde es respektlos, wenn man solchen Müll vorgesetzt bekommt
> und sich dann beim Lesen bemühen soll, sowas auch noch zu verstehen!
> Das hier ist kein Teeniechatroom sondern ein Forum!
> Und wie Honeyball schon sagte, auch ein Legasteniker weiß, dass man am Ende eines Satzes zumindest einen Punkt macht und den darauffolgenden Satz großgeschrieben anfängt!
> Richtig ist es, dass hier ist kein Rechtschreibclub und jeder hier macht auch Fehler, aber wenn von vorne herein klar ist, dass es dem Poster eigentlich vollkommen egal ist, ob er nun verstanden wird, oder eben nicht, so ist dies wie schon gesagt einfach respektlos den ernsthaften Nutzern dieses Forums gegenüber.
> Bei deinen Post's fällt mir z.B. neben den zahlreichen Fehlern,wofür du vielleicht auch Gründe hast, auf, dass du es auch nicht für nötig hältst ein Satzzeichen zu setzen, geschweige denn Groß und Kleinschreibung
> zu verwenden!
> Dies hat mich auch in dem Rollenthread schon gestört, es ist einfach schwer zu lesen!
> Und kauf dir einfach eine neue Tastatur wenn es daran liegt!
> 
> Jürgen



Entschuldige mal....hast du verstanden was los ist?

wer hat dich gezwungen einen Text zu lesen??steht das in en Forenregeln??? musst du duch aufregen? oder musst u den Text lesen? wenn du siehst es ist vom Primecaster dann lass es einfach..

ich hab 2 mal Tom gefragt was der Text bedeutet und er hat es mir erklärt..

oer bist du generell ein Typ der sofort genervt ist?

Du benimmst dich wie ein 12 jähriger .....und deine emotionale Intelligenz bewegt sich auf dem Level...

Das kann nicht sein ...das nach so nem Text den ich geschireben habe..du so reagierst...dann ist dir nicht zu helfen...
du tust mir Leid !


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*

Liebe Leute, ich zähl mich ja auch noch knapp zur jüngeren Fraktion und schreibe auch in anderen Foren oder mit Ausländern. Natürlich ist niemand perfekt, aber grundlegende Dinge wie Satzanfang groß, Punkt ans Ende und ne gewisse Gliederung kann ich von jedem verlangen. Und mein Englisch ist nicht perfekt zum Beispiel, aber ich bemühe mich und ich nehme an, daß man dieses Bemühen bemerkt und deshalb kritisiert auch keiner...

Und manche Posting sind einfach eine Frechheit...nicht nur in diesem Thread. Wenn man beim dritten Mal lesen nicht weiß, was gemeint war, dann liegts nicht an Lese-Rechtschreibschwäche.


----------



## msp

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*

ups!
ich wollte da gar nichts lostreten!

ich habe nur keine lust, daß hier, wie auch in anderen foren, menschen aufgrund ihrer schlechten rechtschreibung angemacht oder veräppelt werden. meistens können sie nämlich nichts dafür!

und ich fühle mich von tom nicht weniger respektiert, als wenn er eine einwandfreie rechtschreibung hätte. 
ich weiss auch nicht, was das mit respekt zu tun hat!

und jetzt halte ich mich hier einfach mal wieder raus.

ich will nämlich was übers angeln lesen und lernen und nicht über rechtschreibung. das kann ich, im gegensatz zum angeln, nämlich schon!


gruß

markus


----------



## Taxidermist

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*



> Entschuldige mal....hast du verstanden was los ist?



Ja, aber du offensichtlich nicht!



> ich hab 2 mal Tom gefragt was der Text bedeutet und er hat es mir erklärt..



Eben, darum geht es!
Und wenn du deinen Kollegen schon zweimal befragen musst, was er denn meint, was sollen denn andere hier damit anfangen!
Ich, sowie die meisten hier, haben keine Lust darauf den Inhalt solcher
Post's zu erziffern und erst zweimal nachzufragen, was denn wohl gemeint sein könnte?
Vor allem wenn es dem Poster anscheinend egal ist, ob es nun verstanden wird.
Wenn es diesem nicht egal wäre, dann würde er es doch zumindest versuchen verständlich zu sein, z.B. mit einem Satzzeichen u.o. Groß-Kleinschreibung!



> Das kann nicht sein ...das nach so nem Text den ich geschireben habe..du so reagierst...dann ist dir nicht zu helfen...
> du tust mir Leid !



Ja danke fürs Leid tun und du mich auch!

Genug Offtopic, zumindest von mir.
Ging es hier nicht um den weggebaggerten Strand?

Jürgen


----------



## Honeyball

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*

Ich denke mal, bisher haben wir die Gratwanderung zwischen tolerierbar und überzogen, zwischen krankheitsbedingt und absichtlich und zwischen provokant belästigend und einfach unachtsam sehr gut im Griff.

Und bisher haben auch alle, die direkt oder indirekt von uns angesprochen wurden, das Ganze eingesehen und sich entsprechend mehr Mühe gegeben. :m

Deshalb gehe ich auch davon aus, dass dies auch zukünftig klappen wird.#6

Trotzdem halte ich es für durchaus legitim, wenn ggf. jemand auch mal was sagt, wenn er/sie auf derartig schlampig geschriebene Beiträge stößt.


----------



## kerasounta

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*

oh mein Gott !

ich musste ihn 2 mal befragen--ist das schlimm?...ich kenne Tom aus dem Forum nur mal so nebenbei....und er ist ein Boardkamerad ja....

Denke diejenigen die in Rechtsschreibung und in der Deutschen Sprache nicht so sicher sind...werden jetzt noch weniger oder garnicht schreiben...#d|kopfkrat

Das ist ne Sauerei ! und nochmal...wenn du es nicht verstehen kannst was Tom schreibt musst du es nicht durchlesen...

Wenn ich was nicht lesen kann, lese ich es nicht.
Habe kein Verständnis ! 
Den ich denke am meisten genervt ist wohl der Tom ....


----------



## Merlin

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*

@karasounta

Du bist wie meine Frau.. die muß auch immer das letzte Wort haben und hat grundsätzlich immer Recht.:m


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*

@Merlin


Vielleicht ist sie ja deine Frau und hat hier unter 'nem Synonym heimlich Ausgang....:m


----------



## Merlin

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*

@ Sten
du machst mir Angst |kopfkrat


----------



## HRO1961

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*

oder noch schlimmer sten , vielleicht ist der helene ja wirlich merlins frau.


das würde mir angst machen.

:q:q


----------



## Taxidermist

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*

Mal zur Abwechslung etwas zum Thema:

Die *Molen* (siehe Bild rechts) bestehen aus großen  Steinen und Felsen, die meist in einer T-Form vom Strand aus ins Wasser  reichen. Die Aufgabe der Molen ist es, die Kraft der Wellen, bevor sie  auf die Küste treffen, zu verringern. Außerdem tragen sie dazu bei, dass  sich Sand zwischen ihnen absetzt, so dass das Wasser am Anfang relativ  flach ist. Dies ist notwendig für die Badegäste

Quelle:http://www.ikzm-d.de/inhalt.php?page=197,4182

Jürgen


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*

@HRO


Wo die Liebe hinfällt bzw. was in Norddeutschland noch so als Frau durchgeht....:q


----------



## kerasounta

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*

Habt ihr im Osten irgendwie andere Luft als hier oder wieso seid ihr immer so lustig drauf...ehrlich..die Rostocker scheinen ein lustiges Völkchen zu sein..

lasst mal den Frühschoppen wech....das macht man am Wochenende  

zurück zum REcht !

wenn ich Recht habe..und das habe ich in diesem Fall.. dann beharre ich darauf und werde sowieso dann auch das letzte Wort haben...

@Merlin kenne deine Frau nicht ...aber anscheinend kennt sie ja dein Kamerad HRO1961 ....da würd ich mir Sorgen machen


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*



kerasounta schrieb:


> lasst mal den Frühschoppen wech....
> 
> zurück zum REcht !
> 
> wenn ich Recht habe..und das habe ich in diesem Fall.. dann beharre ich darauf und werde sowieso dann auch das letzte Wort haben...





@Merlin


Scheint wirklich deine Frau zu sein...:q


----------



## HRO1961

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*

Da war er wieder der Sachse.|supergri

Merlin ist zwar Norddeutscher, kommt aber vom Hafenrand.:q


Uups bei der ganzen OT-Diskussion fühlte ich mich sofort ertappt. Ich, der ich jedes Wort klein schreibe.

Wird sofort abgestellt. Versprochen.

Zum Thema:

Küstenschutz wird in norddeutschen Gegenden sehr groß geschrieben (im Gegensatz zu den Substantiven in meinen sonstigen postings:q:q) 

Und das mit Recht. Und wenn es sich in diesem Fall um eine solche Maßnahme handeln sollte, muß der Brandungsangler eben mal (temporär) zurückstecken. Isso.

Gruss Achim


----------



## Wiederanfänger

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*

Mahlzeit,

habe mich gerade erschrocken, wie schnell sich dieser Thread entwickelt hat.

Ich meine von der Quantität her.

Es ist aus meiner Sicht immer erlaubt, kotrovers zu argumentieren.

Ob es jetzt um Sand rein oder raus geht, oder der Wunsch nach "verständlichen" Schreiben, ist doch egal.

Das Einzige was als Argument gelten könnte, hier nicht in diesen Thread rein zu schreiben wäre, das es Offtopic ist.

Das kommt aber in den besten Foren vor.

Ich habe hier auch schon einmal einen Thread zu den verständlichen Aussagen einiger eröffnet.
Der hat dann den Rekord im "Geschlossen sein" gebrochen.

Auf Nachfrage sagte man mir, das wird hier nicht diskutiert.

Ihr habt hier also noch Glück, dass die Mods gut gelaunt sind.

Wie immer, nur meine Meinung.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*

Es handelt sich um ein Badestrand an den auch Kurtaxe verlangt wird. Der  schöne Sandstrand wird immer von den Herbststürmen zurück in die Ostsee  gespült und im Frühjahr wieder an Land geholt.


Es hedlnat scih um ein Batsedrnad an den acuh Kaxtrue vanrglet wrid.   Der scönhe Satnsdrnad wrid iemmr von den Htsrerebsütmn zrcüuk in die   Ostese gplesüt und im Fhüjarhr weider an Lnad gholet.

Seht ihr, das kann man auch lesen, oder??


Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet, darf sie behalten :m


----------



## Wiederanfänger

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*

Hallo Klaus,

am frühen Nachmittag schon einen gehabt?|wavey:

Man kann das Untere lesen, weil voher das Obere zu lesen war.



Aber ich kann beide Seiten verstehen.

Keiner will sich die Augen verbiegen, um eine Antwort oder Bericht zu lesen.

Aber es ist auch nicht zwingend notwendig, hier Diplomarbeiten zu verfassen.

Ich persönlich, ärgere mich eigentlich über die Schreiber am meisten, die es besser könnten ( ich unterstelle das mal einigen hier ) aber auch nicht besser machen wollen.

Wer von Anfang an Probleme hat, sollte sein Bestes geben.
Falls das dann auch nocht fehlerhaft ist, wen interessierts.

Wer allerdings einfach ohne Rücksicht auf sein Können hier reinschmiert, sollte die Kritik annehmen.



Aber danke für die Info mit der Kurtaxe.

Da wird also mal was fürs Geld geboten.

Auch schön, so etwas mal zu hören.

Gruß aus OWL.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*

Der Sand kommt auch nicht nur aus der Ostsee sondern wird per LKW angekarrt.

Man kann alles lesen wenn nur der 1. und Letzte Buchstabe richtig ist. Probier es mal aus....

Hier mal ein Bericht zum Sand ankarren:

http://www.hinnerichs-ostsee.de/_blog/2012/04/12/neuer-sand-fuer-den-schoenberger-strand/


----------



## prime caster 01

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*

Danke Aki das du dich für mich einsetzt

ich fide es echt unter aller sau das ich hir gleich so ein reingwürkt bekomm 

aber gut ich sehe es ein das mit pungt und Großschreibung
beachte ich jetzt aber ansonsten habe ich eine Schreibschwäche 

und wenn das hir nicht geduldet wir dan such ich mir auch nin anderres Forum.


----------



## Merlin

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*

prime caster01

Das ist natürlich was anderes.....Entschuldigung


----------



## basslawine

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> und wenn das hir nicht geduldet wir dan such ich mir auch nin anderres Forum.



Moin Tom, 
das brauchst Du nicht.

Ich denke wir brauchen das hier auch nicht weiter zu thematisieren,
wir üben einfach ein bischen Toleranz und Du schreibst in Zukunft so weiter wie in den letzten Beiträgen.
 ... und gut is!

Gruss Marco


----------



## Daniel-93

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*

Ich finde das gerade echt nicht schön was hier abgezogen wird, ich kenne Tom schon ca.10 Jahre und er hat halt einen Schreibschwäche und?

Es gibt viel schlimmeres als eine Schreibschwäche!!!
Er selber kann da doch garnix für!!!

Denkt erstmal ein bischen nach bevor ihr hier jemanden fertig macht, jemanden der eine Krankheit hat für die er garnichts kann.

Ich kann mir richtig vorstellen das wenn eine Behinderte Person über die straße läuft das ihr euch neben diese Person stellt und diese Person außlacht weil sie behindert ist und über die Straße Humpelt.....


----------



## Wiederanfänger

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*

Hallo Tom,

danke für den Hinweis.

Trotzdem finde ich es gut, dass du hier deine Meinung schreibst.

Gerade bei meinem Lieblingsthema Brandungsangeln finde ich fast alles interessant.

Deshalb bitte ich, schreib weiter hier.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> Danke Aki das du dich für mich einsetzt
> 
> ich fide es echt unter aller sau das ich hir gleich so ein reingwürkt bekomm
> 
> aber gut ich sehe es ein das mit pungt und Großschreibung
> beachte ich jetzt aber ansonsten habe ich eine Schreibschwäche
> 
> und wenn das hir nicht geduldet wir dan such ich mir auch nin anderres Forum.



#6

Ich habe es mir gedacht, konnte alles lesen und hatte kein Problem damit !
Ich bewundere dich dafür das du dich trotz dieser Schreibschwäche in einem Forum zu Wort meldest !!!

Eine Frage dazu habe ich, weil ich mich noch nicht wirklich mit diesem Thema auseinander gesetzt habe . 
Kannst du deine Gedanken nur nicht richtig in Worte fassen, oder bestehen diese Probleme auch beim lesen ?

@all : Toleranz steht jedem gut zu Gesicht !


----------



## prime caster 01

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*

Ne das get alles ich kann halt nur nicht richtig schreiben lesen und was in Worte fassen get wunderba.


----------



## prime caster 01

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*

Ich habe von gaz unten angefangen zu habe ich einen Förderschlabschlus gemacht dan Haubtschule und jetzt im august habe ich eine abgschlossende lerhre als Fahrzeugpfleger.


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*

Meine Bewunderung für dich wächst noch weiter ! #6

Ich habe noch einen Tipp für dich !

Ich nutze den Firefox als Browser, und da gibt es ein Add-on das dir alle unbekannten b.z.w. falschen Wörter rot unterstreicht.
Wenn du auf das Wort gehst und rechts klickst, dann macht er dir Verbesserungsvorschläge. Die anklicken und er korrigiert automatisch ! 

Damit könntest du einen Großteil deiner Fehler verbessern.

Hier mal ein Bild :


----------



## prime caster 01

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*

Ok danke für die info.


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*

https://addons.mozilla.org/de/thunderbird/addon/german-dictionary/?src=api

http://www.computerbild.de/download/Deutsches-Woerterbuch-5031510-screenshots.html


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> Ok danke für die info.



Lass dich nicht unter kriegen ! #6


----------



## angelnrolfman

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*



Fischiii-93 schrieb:


> Ich finde das gerade echt nicht schön was hier abgezogen wird, ich kenne Tom schon ca.10 Jahre und er hat halt einen Schreibschwäche und?
> 
> Es gibt viel schlimmeres als eine Schreibschwäche!!!
> Er selber kann da doch garnix für!!!
> 
> Denkt erstmal ein bischen nach bevor ihr hier jemanden fertig macht, jemanden der eine Krankheit hat für die er garnichts kann.
> 
> Ich kann mir richtig vorstellen das wenn eine Behinderte Person über die straße läuft das ihr euch neben diese Person stellt und diese Person außlacht weil sie behindert ist und über die Straße Humpelt.....


 
lieber Daniel,

wie du selbst schon sagtest, erst nachdenken und dann schreiben ............ 

Auch ich hatte grosse Probleme Tom zu verstehen ,da auch ich der Meinung war, dass es wie hier schon von Einigen geschrieben wurde, evtl. Faulheit oder evtl Coolness zu sein schien (ist ja heutezutage wirklich eine Modeerscheinung....und ja, es wird teilweise absichtlich gemacht!!!), wenn sie so schreiben und wurde von Klaus dann auf sein Handicap hingewiesen.

Was du dir vorstellen kannst (jedenfalls so etwas in Bezug auf Behinderte.....wie du geschrieben hast), ist deine Sache und solltest du auch bitte für dich behalten. #6


----------



## Daniel-93

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> lieber Daniel,
> 
> wie du selbst schon sagtest, erst nachdenken und dann schreiben ............
> 
> Auch ich hatte grosse Probleme Tom zu verstehen ,da auch ich der Meinung war, dass es wie hier, wie schon von einigen geschrieben wurde, evtl. Faulheit oder evtl Coolness zu sein schien (ist ja heutezutage wirklich eine Modeerscheinung....und ja, es wird teilweise absichtlich gemacht!!!), wenn sie so schreiben und wurde von Klaus dann auf sein Handicap hingewiesen.
> 
> Was du dir vorstellen kannst (jedenfalls so etwas in Bezug auf Behinderte.....wie du geschrieben hast), ist deine Sache und solltest du auch bitte für dich behalten. #6




Sorry aber mal im ernst so wie Tom hier gerade fertig gemacht wurde ist nicht mehr normal, und das mit den Behinderten Beispiel soll ich für mich behalten?

Dann behaltet ihr doch eure Meinung über Tom bezogen auf Rechtschreibfehler für euch, glaubt ihr wirklich Tom weiß das nicht das er viele Rechtschreibfehler macht ?

Das ist echt lächerlich sorry


----------



## Daniel-93

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*

So ein Kindergarten hier vielleicht wäre ja das *Bob der Baumeister Forum* etwas für euch!!!

Dort könnt ihr jeden menge Beiträge kritisieren in Bezug auf Rechtschreibfehler!!!


----------



## kerasounta

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*

nichts zu danken Tom !


würdest du für mich genauso machen...

Ich hab es lieber jemand schreibt nicht so perfekt aber benimmt sich dafür tadellos...
Arschlöcher gibts überall... auch hier ....
wir sind hier im Angelboard, wenn interessiert die Rechtsschreibung?
Wir wollen Fische fangen und über neue Ruten quasseln...

Gruss Aki

PS: und nichts für -Ungut an diejenigen, die sich angesprochen fühlen !
Angler sind eigentlich die tolerantesten Mitmenschen... schade.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*



Fischiii-93 schrieb:


> Sorry aber mal im ernst so wie Tom hier gerade fertig gemacht wurde ist nicht mehr normal, und das mit den Behinderten Beispiel soll ich für mich behalten?


 

Jetzt mach mal halblang, Junge, niemand wurde hier fertig gemacht, Handicap wird selbstverständlich akzeptiert, ist aber noch lange keine Behinderung, also kannste diesbezügliche Vergleiche stecken lassen, die Sache ist geklärt und auch ein Legastheniker kann sich mal bisschen Mühe geben, siehe die letzten posts und alles wird gut. 
Gruß


----------



## angelnrolfman

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*



Fischiii-93 schrieb:


> Sorry aber mal im ernst so wie Tom hier gerade fertig gemacht wurde ist nicht mehr normal, und das mit den Behinderten Beispiel soll ich für mich behalten?
> 
> Dann behaltet ihr doch eure Meinung über Tom bezogen auf Rechtschreibfehler für euch, glaubt ihr wirklich Tom weiß das nicht das er viele Rechtschreibfehler macht ?
> 
> Das ist echt lächerlich sorry


 
sorry, das ist mein Ernst.........ich glaube du hast evtl. einige "Verständnisprobleme"?  Es ging nicht um Tom, sondern im weiteren Verlauf über die Art und Weise der allgemeinen Kommunikation u.s.w. (wie auch Honeyball schon schrieb.....) Die Meisten haben Tom jetzt besser kennengelernt und verstanden.
Aber Einige hier als Menschen hinzustellen, die Behinderte denunzieren u.s.w........na ja, wie du geschrieben hast, evtl. erst denken, dann schreiben.......solche Beispiele sind mehr als geschmacklos......#d.

Aber das ist meine Meinung, soll jeder so halten und machen, wie er möchte.


----------



## Daniel-93

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Jetzt mach mal halblang, Junge, niemand wurde hier fertig gemacht, Handicap wird selbstverständlich akzeptiert, ist aber noch lange keine Behinderung, also kannste diesbezügliche Vergleiche stecken lassen, die Sache ist geklärt und auch ein Legastheniker kann sich mal bisschen Mühe geben, siehe die letzten posts und alles wird gut.
> Gruß




Schön Schön also er wurde nicht fertig gemacht was ist das denn für dich ?

Was meinst du wie ein Mensch sich fühlt wenn er so etwas liest das 20 Leute über seine Rechtschreibung diskutieren?

Und wie würdest du dich fühlen wenn du dich schon beim schreiben anstrengst keine Fehler zu machen und immer angst hast doch welche zu machen, und dann sagen dir noch 20 Leute was Mann besser machen soll etc.

Ich würde so was nicht schön finden!!!

Und ich weiß das Tom sich auch nicht über so etwas freut!!!


----------



## prime caster 01

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*

Hast ja recht Aki.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*

@Fischiii

Nu hör doch mal auf zu heulen, wir wissen es doch nun und Tom setzt ab und an noch mal 'nen Punkt am Satzende und alle haben sich lieb!


----------



## kerasounta

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*



Louis Bleriot schrieb:


> Jetzt komm aber langsam mal wieder runter!
> 
> Daß Du uns hier den Spiegel vorhälst ist völlig in Ordnung und legitim, aber für den Tonfall, den Du hier anschlägst, gilt das nicht.
> 
> Übrigens: Bei Tom kann man mit etwas Erfahrung die Rechtschreibschwäche durchaus sehen, deshalb habe ich mich bisher jeglicher Wertung enthalten. Das gilt aber längst nicht für alle hier im Forum, es gibt immer noch einen feinen Unterschied zwischen nicht können und nicht wollen.
> 
> Zugegebenermaßen ist das nicht schön, aber ich denke einfach, es ist nur dumm gelaufen, daß das Faß just in diesem Moment übergelaufen ist und es der Falsche abbekommen hat.
> 
> Gruß
> Ralf




Gab es bereits eine allgemeine Gereiztheit im Forum?

verstehe ich nicht ganz.. egal... |kopfkrat
Den Spiegel vorhalten muss man dem, der auch nach em 10 subtilen Post nicht verstanden hat das er es gut sein lassen soll..
noch direkter geht es dann nicht ohne jemanden zu beleidigen..
man muss kein Genie sein um zu verstehen wenn jemand irgendwo nicht ganz so stark ist...
Ich wollte niemanden  beleidigen oder als A****loch hinstellen...
Einige haben sich so benommen aus meiner Sicht, und wer sich angesprochen fühlt..tja.....|bigeyes
Denke  hier ist Einiges im Argen generell....

Wenn Mods anstatt sowas zu unterbinden ,der breiten Masse noch Unterstützung geben.... Das ist gegen jede Regel !


----------



## angelnrolfman

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*



Fischiii-93 schrieb:


> Schön Schön also er wurde nicht fertig gemacht was ist das denn für dich ?
> 
> Was meinst du wie ein Mensch sich fühlt wenn er so etwas liest das 20 Leute über seine Rechtschreibung diskutieren?
> 
> Und wie würdest du dich fühlen wenn du dich schon beim schreiben anstrengst keine Fehler zu machen und immer angst hast doch welche zu machen, und dann sagen dir noch 20 Leute was Mann besser machen soll etc.
> 
> Ich würde so was nicht schön finden!!!
> 
> Und ich weiß das Tom sich auch nicht über so etwas freut!!!


 
Daniel, 

merk doch endlich, dass es hier schon garnicht mehr um irgendeine Rechtschreibung etc. geht, es ist einfach *die Art und Weise der Kommunikation*......wenn das dein Niveau ist, sorry, dann bin ich raus. #d 
Aber seine "eigenartige" Art und Weise hier jetzt hinter irgendwelchen Themen zu verstecken und versuchen zu rechtfertigen.....hm, ich brauch's nicht. 
Auch wenn jemand hier andere als "Arschlöcher" betitelt......wenn man's nötig hat? Ich hatte eine andere Erziehung 
Sollte man nicht sachlich beitragen können, einfach mal die "Kiste" abschalten und alle haben was davon..... #6#6


----------



## kerasounta

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*

@angelrolfmann

gerade du solltest in deinem Alter Gerechter und Weiser sein...

der Tom ist 18 jahre alt, diszipliniert geblieben
Für mich ist er absolut korrekt in seinem Verhalten,

was ich von manch einem höheren Alters nicht sehe....

ein antiker Philosoph hat mal gesagt....das Menschen ab dem 50. Lebensjahr Weise handeln sollten..du hast doch genug Lebenserfahrung um zu merken was Recht und Unrecht ist...

Erziehung heißt jemandem Lebensprinzipien und Tugendhaftes  handeln zu vermitteln...
Nur Worte schreiben über Erziehung bedeuten keine gute Erziehung genossen zu haben...
Wie gesagt, wer sich angesprochen fühlt und anscheinend tust du das......ich beziehe mich da mit ein..

Denke wenn du mal sachlich und objektiv drüber nachdenkst wirst du sehr bald feststellen das vielleicht was dran ist.


----------



## Daniel-93

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*

Okay Leute, das Behinderten Beispiel war nicht ganz richtig von mir sehe ich ein und ich entschuldige mich dafür ich möchte halt nicht das Leute fertig gemacht werden!

Da ich so etwas nicht leiden kann.

Und ich entschuldige mich noch für meine Ausdrucksweise.

Ich hoffe das diskutieren über Rechtschreibung etc nimmt hier bald ein ende.


----------



## angelnrolfman

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*



kerasounta schrieb:


> @angelrolfmann
> 
> gerade du solltest in deinem Alter Gerechter und Weiser sein...
> 
> der Tom ist 18 jahre alt, diszipliniert geblieben
> Für mich ist er absolut korrekt in seinem Verhalten,
> 
> was ich von manch einem höheren Alters nicht sehe....
> 
> ein antiker Philosoph hat mal gesagt....das Menschen ab dem 50. Lebensjahr Weise handeln sollten..du hast doch genug Lebenserfahrung um zu merken was Recht und Unrecht ist...
> 
> Erziehung heißt jemandem Lebensprinzipien und Tugendhaftes handeln zu vermitteln...
> Nur Worte schreiben über Erziehung bedeuten keine gute Erziehung genossen zu haben...
> Wie gesagt, wer sich angesprochen fühlt und anscheinend tust du das......ich beziehe mich da mit ein..
> 
> Denke wenn du mal sachlich und objektiv drüber nachdenkst wirst du sehr bald feststellen das vielleicht was dran ist.


 
sorry, nein ich fühle mich da bestimmt nicht angesprochen . Schon bei der Art und Weise und den "Ausdrücken" geht es nicht in "meine Richtung" .

..*.. ich bin bestimmt auch nicht da, um irgendwelche "Beratungsresistente", die immer das letzte Wort (wie hier schon geschrieben wurde!!)bei ihrer "Selbstverwirklichung" hier haben wollen, zu unterstützen und aufzuklären......*
Ach und nebenbei, gutes Benehmen und das Zeigen einer "guten" Erziehung sind nicht altersabhängig, oder ist das bei dir so? 
So, gehe jetzt in den Schuppen mit dem Tackle spielen..... #6


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*

vielleicht einfach mal nicht antworten !?
Was ihr hier aus dem Thema gemacht habt ist mir echt peinlich ! 

Ich halte es so :
Oft ärgere ich mich auch über das was hier so zu lesen ist.
Manchmal kann ich es mir nicht verkneifen eine provokante Antwort zu tippen .... und dann denke ich nach, und entscheide das es das nicht wert ist ! Solltet ihr alle mal versuchen wenn euch was aufregt !

Ich habe wenigstens versucht ein wenig Hilfe zu finden (Firefox add-on).


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*

Es steht wieder ein LKW mit Sand am Strand :m

Kommt mal alle wieder runter und habt Euch lieb.
Das Ding ist nun durch und gut ist.


----------



## basslawine

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*



marioschreiber schrieb:


> vielleicht einfach mal nicht antworten !?
> Was ihr hier aus dem Thema gemacht habt ist mir echt peinlich !




Das geht nicht nur Dir so!


----------



## Daniel-93

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Es steht wieder ein LKW mit Sand am Strand :m
> 
> Kommt mal alle wieder runter und habt Euch lieb.
> Das Ding ist nun durch und gut ist.




Finde ich auch ich habe mich jetzt entschuldigt für meinen teil.

Also wieder zurück zum Thema!


----------



## kerasounta

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*

Na Klasse !

dann is ja wieder alles jut.....

Grüsse


----------



## prime caster 01

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*

Wenn ich so drüber nachdenke weiß ich ganicht mehr was ich sagen soll.


----------



## rappalamefo

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*



Micha85 schrieb:


> Will sagen: wird das ganze gemacht damit der Sand der sonst im Wasser liegt jetzt mal für 2 Wochen Landgang kriegt und dann wieder weggespült wird oder sorgt diese Aktion dafür das es auch in 20 Jahren noch Strand gibt?!
> Ich erinnere mich an eine Doku in der ähnliche Aktionen durchgeführt wurden weil die Insel (ich weiss nicht mehr welche) jedes Jahr ein wenig kleiner wurde und dem sollte mit derartigen Aktionen entgegengewirkt werden.
> 
> Daher die Frage: ist es dort genauso oder soll da nur den Touris ein hübscher Strand mit frischem Sand geboten werden?


 SYLT:c


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*

SYLT??

Bleib mal beim Thema


----------



## angelnrolfman

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> Wenn ich so drüber nachdenke weiß ich ganicht mehr was ich sagen soll.


 
Mensch Tom, einfach garnix sagen und mach weiter so und sag bescheid, wenn der Strand bei euch oben wieder aufgefüllt ist #6


----------



## Wiederanfänger

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*

Hallo zusammen,

hat einer von euch ne Ahnung, wie lange es wohl dauert, bis der Strand sich von solchen Baggeraktionen erholt hat?

Ich meine unter Wasser.

Dauert es wohl lange, bis die Fische wieder kommen?

Wäre mal interessant zu wissen.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*

Noch einmal... nur für dich Achim :m

DER SAND WIRD MIT LKW'S ANGEKARRT. Da braucht sich nichts zu erholen. 

Lauter kann ich nicht :q


----------



## Wiederanfänger

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*

Hallo Klaus,

Du weißt doch, ich höre manchmal schlecht.

Danke noch mal.

Gibt es denn woanders solche Rückspülaktionen?

Ich meine sowas mal gesehen zu haben.

Gruß.


----------



## Daniel-93

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Noch einmal... nur für dich Achim :m
> 
> DER SAND WIRD MIT LKW'S ANGEKARRT. Da braucht sich nichts zu erholen.
> 
> Lauter kann ich nicht :q




Ne nicht nur die fahren auch mit baggern ins wasser und holen Sand aus dem Wasser.

Hätte davon auch mal ein Foto machen sollen!
Wenn ich morgen zeit dafür habe werde ich das nochmal machen.


----------



## Gunnar.

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*

Nabend,

Ich kenn solch Spülaktionen vom Darß. Allerdings wurde der Sand nen Ende weiter draußen abgesaugt. Parallel wurden Bunen gerammt. Die ganze Arbeit auch immer Nachts - auch am WE.
Gefangen habe ich in dieser Zeit immer (eher besser als sonst)


----------



## prime caster 01

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*

Also ich bin ja nur der meinug das der Sand den die da mit Bagger Raupe rausholen mit nur ein oder auch zwei etwas dölerren Stürmen wieder im Wasser ist und da durch is es ne turtale sauerrei die schönen Steuergelder.


----------



## Wiederanfänger

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*

Hallo Tom,

wenn der Sand aber 2-3 Stürme den Strand wieder stabilisiert, dann ist das wahrscheinlich das Geld wert.

Sonst würde sich im Läufe der Zeit das Meer immer weiter nach "vorne" arbeiten.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*



Fischiii-93 schrieb:


> Ne nicht nur die fahren auch mit baggern ins wasser und holen Sand aus dem Wasser.



Die kratzen nur was von oben ab... hast da schon mal geplümpert? Der Sand ist dort ganz grau...


----------



## prime caster 01

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*

Das macht das Meer ja sowiso.


----------



## Daniel-93

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Die kratzen nur was von oben ab... hast da schon mal geplümpert? Der Sand ist dort ganz grau...




Ja gut da gebe ich dir recht, aber ich versuche morgen trotzdem die Bilder noch zumachen dann kann das mal jeder sehen wie genau das aussieht.


----------



## Daniel-93

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*

@ Klaus S.

Hab gerade gesehen das du aus Schwartbuck kommst, bist du öffters mal bei uns zum Brandungsangeln oder Hohnfelde?


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*

Mh ist doch eigentlich nichts Falsches oder?
Die Sedimente werden abgetragen und irgendwas muss ja dagegen unternommen werden. Sonst baut sich mit der Zeit z.B. eine Insel oder auch ein Stück Land sozusagen von selbst ab.
Zum Angeln ist es allerdings wieder nicht so schön 

Edit:

Hier nochmal was Interessantes zum Thema: 
http://worldoceanreview.com/kuesten/veranderung-der-kusten/


----------



## Selenter Angler

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*

Also ich kann auch einiges dazu sagen, da der Schönberger Strand (naja eigentlich Kalifornien) meine zweite Heimat ist. 

Diese Aktion die dort fast jedes Jahr im Frühjahr durchgeführt wird, dient vor allem dem Deichschutz und damit auch dem Schutz des Menschen und des Hinterlands. Denn wenn der Strand nicht wieder "aufgefüllt" werden würde, so würde er mit der Zeit schmaler und flacher werden und somit würde die Auslufzone der Branung auch weniger und die Wellen würden mit mehr Gewallt auf den Deich schlagen und diesen somit viel schneller schädigen. Also macht diese Aktion schon Sinn und hat für uns Angler und Badegäste auch noch den Vorteil, dass für uns auch in den nächsten Jahren noch genug Strand da ist auf dem wir uns bewegen können.

Gruß
Lasse


----------



## prime caster 01

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*

Beispiel wen die jetzt morgenfrü da noch mehr sand raus hollen und Morgen arbend sturm is und du weist wie der Strand nach nun vernüftiegen ausied das heiß der ganze sand is wieder im Wasser 
das macht doch keinen sin.


----------



## Selenter Angler

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*

Glaub mir, das macht schon Sinn, denn die Hauptzeit der Stürme an unsern Küsten ist ja nun Gott sei Dank vorbei und somit bleibt im Normalfall ein Großteil des neuen Sands am Strand (zumindest bis zum nächsten Herbst/Winter). Aus diesem Grund wird dieser Vorgang ja auch jedes Frühjahr wiederholt. Würde es im Herbst gemacht werden, so würde ich dir natürlich recht geben, dass es keinen Sinn macht. 

Außerdem darf man natürlich nicht vergessen, dass auch der Faktor "Touristenbesuche" und die damit verbundenen Einnahmen eine nicht zu unterschätzende Rolle spielen und die sollen ja im Sommer einen möglichst schönen Strand vorfinden, so dass sie hoffentlich wiederkommen und für volle Kassen der Strandorte (besonders Schönberg) sorgen.


----------



## Spülsaumsurfer

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*

Die Beiträge wiederholen sich gerade. Es wurde bis Beitrag 27 schon alles gesagt. Dann kamen leider die erhitzten Gemüter #d dazwischen.
Jürgen #h


----------



## HRO1961

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*

Jau, das Thema scheint ausgereizt.


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*



Fischiii-93 schrieb:


> @ Klaus S.
> 
> Hab gerade gesehen das du aus Schwartbuck kommst, bist du öffters mal bei uns zum Brandungsangeln oder Hohnfelde?



Hausstrand ist Hohenfelde. Den Selenter Angler hab ich dort auch schon getroffen :q


----------



## Daniel-93

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Hausstrand ist Hohenfelde. Den Selenter Angler hab ich dort auch schon getroffen :q




Ach so,
vielleicht trifft man sich ja auch mal irgend wann in der Brandung.


----------



## sunny

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*

Ist Heidkate von der Aktion auch betroffen? Wollte da evtl. mal nächste Woche in die Brandung gehen. Da ich mich da so gar nicht auskenne, habt ihr nen Tipp für mich bzgl. der Platzwahl am Strand? Das wäre klasse. Danke schon mal.


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*

Wie wäre es mit Hohenfelde?? Wäre dann dabei :q
Kann aber nur am Wochenende...


----------



## Daniel-93

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*



sunny schrieb:


> Ist Heidkate von der Aktion auch betroffen? Wollte da evtl. mal nächste Woche in die Brandung gehen. Da ich mich da so gar nicht auskenne, habt ihr nen Tipp für mich bzgl. der Platzwahl am Strand? Das wäre klasse. Danke schon mal.




Also Heidkate ist soweit nicht davon betroffen soweit ich weiß.

Falls doch bitte ich um input. #6


----------



## sunny

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit Hohenfelde?? Wäre dann dabei :q
> Kann aber nur am Wochenende...



Hhhm, können wir gerne drüber sprechen, wenn es akut wird. Ist ja erstmal nur angedacht, dass ich/wir losfahren. Komme da aber ggf. noch mal auf dich zu.


----------



## Daniel-93

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*

So ich war eben gerade kurz am Strand und wollte ja eigentlich noch Bilder machen wie die mit ihren baggern und so ins Wasser fahren und dort den Sand raus holen.

Leider hatten die Arbeiter gerade pause!

Daher konnte ich ein wenig mit einen der Arbeiter quatschen!

Und es stellte sich heraus das kein Sand zum Strand gefahren wird, sondern überflüssiger Sand der heraus geholt wurde auf einen Anhänger geladen wird und dort hingebracht wird wo zu wenig Sand ist.


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*

Wo holen sie den Sand denn her? Ich habe nur die Traktoren fahren gesehen. Die können den Sand ja nur oberflächlich abschaben da es nach ca. 20cm nur noch schwarzen (grauen) Sand gibt.


----------



## Daniel-93

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Wo holen sie den Sand denn her? Ich habe nur die LKW`s fahren gesehen. Die können den Sand ja nur oberflächlich abschaben da es nach ca. 20cm nur noch schwarzen (grauen) Sand gibt.




Die fahren mit einer Raupe ins Wasser und kratzen die obere Schicht Sand ab, hauptsächlich dort wo sich eine Sandbank gebildet hat.

Das mit dem Schwarzen Sand stimmt aber das ist auch nicht überall zb an der Quermole am Stakendorfer Strand dort ist nur Schwarzer Sand.


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*

Damit ihr mal seht wozu der Sand verteilt wird (bestimmt nicht nur wegen des Küstenschutz).
Urlauber bringen Geld, ohne Sandstrand keine Urlauber :q

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_yxJD9Z8iE&feature=related


----------



## Daniel-93

*AW: Sauerei am Schönberger Strand*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Damit ihr mal seht wozu der Sand verteilt wird (bestimmt nicht nur wegen des Küstenschutz).
> Urlauber bringen Geld, ohne Sandstrand keine Urlauber :q
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_yxJD9Z8iE&feature=related




Das stimmt. |supergri


----------

